# White Scars: Mobility+Dreadnought=What?



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

I've been thinking about starting a White Scars army but I always wondered about how a Chapter so focused on ground mobility would use Dreadnoughts. I figure almost all Chapters, especialy a First Founding Chapter, use Dreadnoughts. How would the White Scars deploy theirs? 

The easiest answer would be by Drop Pod but that's more like the Raven Guard way. Also once dropped it loses all it's mobility and can't redeploy in a fast moving or running battle.

The White Scars focus more on bikes and transports. Two thoughts I've had are a Dreadnought on some sort of huge bike or 4 wheeler. Which at first seems pretty cool but thinking about it, it's really kinda cheesy. The other thought I had awhile ago was a flatbed Rhino to transport them. I kinda like that idea and it would seem to be easier to make work ruleswise.

Any thoughts? Ideas?

(I'm mainly asking because I have 2 sets of AoBR SM to paint, which means 2 Dreads. I'm not set on taking them in an army but since I have them, it'd be an interesting modeling project.)


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

Fluffwise the White Scars don't use Dreadnoughts.

Not only are they too slow as you stated, but the White Scars believe that a warrior's spirit should roam free after his death. Entombing an honorouble battle brother in Dreadnought armour is abhorrent to them.
They also don't use Devastators.

This fluff was established in their Index Astartes article but you can also find it here. However, I'm not sure how valid all of this is, now that the current SM Codex ranks them among the Codex Chapters.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Rapit redeploy of dreads is usually done with Thunderhawks. In the game terms in a basic game a thunderhawk is to big but the location is relatively small and you wouldn't likely use a rapid redeploy unless moving further. In an Apoc game a thunderhawk fits great and you can rapid redeploy across the field which works great.


----------



## mrrshann618 (Jun 6, 2008)

In the older fluff I remember, they didn't use dreadnoughts, not only that, they didn't use sponsons on the tanks. The reasoning was that dreads were simply to slow to keep up, and the sponsons limited firing ability, they could cruise around all day with the 360 turret and do "drive by shootings"
The only other thing I remember from way back was that all units fought dragoon style, Everything had to be mounted, though when reaching the fight they would pile out of transports to form up fighting lines, then pile back in the transports when needing to redeploy.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Never picked up Index Astartes, SM are only a passing interest to me and my current side project. I guess I'll go back to the Angles of Absolution idea.


----------

